# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τι ράτσα ειναι αυτό το κουκλάκι?

## Stellitsa8

Καλησπέρα σας και καλώς βρήκα την παρέα σας. 
Πριν λίγες μέρες ενας φίλος του πατέρα μου μου εκανε δώρο αυτη την ομορφιά (αγάπη και ομορφιά το αποκαλώ όποτε το βλέπω) αλλα δεν ξερω τι ράτσα ακριβώς ειναι. Θελω να του παρω ενα μεγαλύτερο κλουβάκι για να εχει ελευθερία να πετάει αλλα και την καλύτερη τροφή. Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα!! Να σου ζήσει ο νεος σου φίλος και να το χαίρεσαι!!  :Happy: 
Μία μεγαλύτερη φωτογραφία θα βοηθούσε, γιατί δε διακρίνεται απολύτως τίποτα!!

----------


## Stellitsa8

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολυ! Μα δεν ειναι μια ομορφιά?

Ελπιζω να φαίνονται καλύτερα οι φωτογραφίες

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχει πραγματικά ωραία χρώματα!!!
Με αυτά θα σου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες!!!  :Happy: 

(1) Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια
(2) Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης
(3) Οι σπόροι στη διατροφή του καναρινιού
(4) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
(5) Μπάνιο και υγιεινή στα καναρίνια
(6) Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής
(7) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(8) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(9) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(10) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(11) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(12) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(13) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(14) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(15) Περιποίηση - Κοπή νυχιών καναρινιού
(16) Πήρα ένα καναρίνι τι να κάνω; Συμβουλές για σωστή διαχείριση καναρινιού.

----------


## G.T

μεχρι να παρεις καινουργιο κλουβι....οσο πιο μεγαλο τοσο πιο καλα....βγαλε τις 2 απο τις 4 πατηθρες....και αυτες που θα μεινουν καθαρισε τις καλα.....ειναι ψιλοχαλια.....φιλικα ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κάνε ότι σου είπαν τα παιδια παραπάνω! 
Το πουλάκι είναι καναρίνι αλλά ράτσα δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάποια συγκεκριμένη , μάλλον κοινό καναρίνι! 
Εσένα σου είπαν ότι είναι ράτσας ? Πάντως είναι πολύ πολύ πολύ όμορφο!  Έχω ένα παρόμοιο θηλυκό καναρίνι  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## wild15

Ειναι πολυ ομορφο να το χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## jk21

> Θελω να του παρω ενα μεγαλύτερο κλουβάκι για να εχει ελευθερία να πετάει αλλα και την καλύτερη τροφή. Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε?


Πολλα like και καλως ηρθες στην παρεα !

Μπορει και κοινο καναρινακι ,μπορει και ρατσα φωνης που θα το καταλαβαινες μονο αν ειναι αρσενικο και λεει καποιες συγκεκριμενες νοτες .Μαλλον κοινο καναρινακι και μαλλον θηλυκό ή μικρο αρκετα σε ηλικια

----------


## koukoulis

Ν το χαιρεσαι. Με την ουρά του τι γίνεται; Πόσος μηνών είναι; Επισης, η λευκή πατήθρα είναι ανάποδα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν ν αφαιρέσεις το πουλάκι από το κλουβί, να το βάλεις σε κάποιο άλλο ή σε κουτάκι *για λίγο μόνο* και έπειτα να βγάλεις τα πάντα και να το πλύνεις πολύ καλό με νερό και -γιατί όχι- σαπουνάδα στο μπαλκόνι, μια και ο καιρός έφτιαξε για τα καλά!! Καλό ξέβγαλμα με μπόλικο νερό και σκούπισμα καλό!!! Καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις και μπανάκι στο πουλάκι, γιατί έχει ταλαιπωρημένο και "βρώμικο" φτέρωμα... θα το ανακουφίσει πραγματικά!!! 

Μέχρι βέβαια να πάρεις άλλο...  :winky:  θα πρέπει να είναι καθαρά!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πανέμορφο το μικράκι. Νομίζω τα παιδιά τα είπαν όλα!

----------


## ElenaV03

Να σου ζήσει και εμένα για κοινό καναρινακι μπυ μοιάζει θυληκο.Καλό θα ήταν να καθαρίσεις λίγο το κλουβί γιατί είναι γεμάτο σκόνες!

----------

